# Erster!



## mariob (1 Januar 2008)

Ein gesundes neues Jahr allen!

Mario


----------



## MSB (1 Januar 2008)

*Zweiter!*

Ein gesundes neues Jahr allen,
auf das es in diesem Jahr besser werde falls es das nicht eh schon war!


----------



## Ralle (1 Januar 2008)

*Dritter!*

Jaja, auch von mir nochmal, ich mußte ja erst mal Schnee schippen  !


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 Januar 2008)

*dritter*

hallo,
frohes neues, und das es 2008 hirn regnet.
immer der ralle.


----------



## Ralle (1 Januar 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> frohes neues, und das es 2008 hirn regnet.



Ätsch    !


----------



## mariob (1 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
@Ralle, schneits bei Euch, im Ernst?

Mario


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 Januar 2008)

hallo,
hoffentlich flocken groß wie klodeckel.


----------



## Ralle (1 Januar 2008)

Lol, ja es hat geschneit, so ca. 5 cm liegen jetzt, pünktlich zum Jahreswechsel, na, wenn das kein Glück bringt  !

Oooch men Lori  , der Vierte ist immer der Looser, weißt du doch  !


----------



## marlob (1 Januar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Jaja, auch von mir nochmal, ich mußte ja erst mal Schnee schippen  !


Was ist Schnee
Kenn ich nicht, ist das das Zeugs wat die bei mir im Nachbarland (Holland) in so kleinen Tüten verkaufen

Egal, auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (1 Januar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Oooch men Lori  , der Vierte ist immer der Looser, weißt du doch  !


 
Es sei denn Ralle war mit "Schnee" gedopt  !
Auch von mir alles Gute für Euch im Jahr 2008 .


----------



## zotos (1 Januar 2008)

*Elfter*

Doppel Eins.

Frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## HDD (1 Januar 2008)

*Letzter*

Oh man wie immer !

Frohes neues Jahr an alle!


HDD


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Doppel Eins.
> 
> Frohes neues Jahr!


 
Nanana,
11. Beitrag - 6.Benutzer ...

Frohes Neues Jahr auch von mir an euch alle ...


----------



## Ralle (1 Januar 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Nanana,
> 11. Beitrag - 6.Benutzer ...
> 
> Frohes Neues Jahr auch von mir an euch alle ...



Siehste zotos, da kommt bei Larry sofort der Programmierer durch, solche Fehlangaben werden sofort an den Pranger gestellt  !

PS: Mein Lieblingsicon fehlt schon wieder :evil: !


----------



## zotos (1 Januar 2008)

Siehste Ralle, Deine Sehstärke lässt im alter doch nach ;o)

Ich habe nichts von Benutzer geschrieben... und es war nun mal der elfte Beitrag in dem Thread ;o)


----------



## Ralle (1 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Siehste Ralle, Deine Sehstärke lässt im alter doch nach ;o)
> 
> Ich habe nichts von Benutzer geschrieben... und es war nun mal der elfte Beitrag in dem Thread ;o)



Tja, wie kann man besser die Verständnisprobleme zwischen Step7- und Codesysprogrammierern illustrieren


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Doppel Eins.


Aber nicht wenn Du zählst wie Ralle in seiner Signatur .
Auch von mir noch ein gutes neues Jahr an alle hier im Forum.


----------



## edison (1 Januar 2008)

Na hoffentlich seid Ihr alle gut reingekommen, frohes Neues


----------



## andre (1 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir an alle ein erfolgreiches, frohes und vorallem gesundes neues Jahr! :sm24: 

Gruß Andre


----------



## MW (1 Januar 2008)

*Beitrag Nr. 20*

Wie kann man schon so kurz nach null schon im I-Net sein

:evil: Toll bei mir schneits jetzt erst, ich will mehr schnee !!!!!!!!


PS: Aber nur Schnee aus H²O


----------



## marlob (1 Januar 2008)

MW schrieb:


> Wie kann man schon so kurz nach null schon im I-Net sein
> 
> :evil: Toll bei mir schneits jetzt erst, ich will mehr schnee !!!!!!!!


Als ich bis hier gelesen hatte, dachte ich schon an diesen "Schnee"
C17H21NO4

 Aber dann kam ja doch noch der folgende Satz. 


MW schrieb:


> PS: Aber nur Schnee aus H²O


Ist auf längere Sicht auch gesünder


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Als ich bis hier gelesen hatte, dachte ich schon an diesen "Schnee"
> C17H21NO4


Da ist mir C2H5OH schon deutlich lieber


----------



## marlob (1 Januar 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Da ist mir C2H5OH schon deutlich lieber


Mir auch. Vor allem, wenn man es aus Hopfen, Malz, Wasser und Hefe erzeugt


----------



## Perfektionist (1 Januar 2008)

Danke, ich hatte heute schon sehr früh sehr reichlich - lass ich erst mal zwei CH2-Gruppen weg.


----------



## Tobi P. (1 Januar 2008)

MW schrieb:


> PS: Aber nur Schnee aus H²O



Weisst du nicht, wie gefährlich das ist? Siehe hier:



> Für ein Verbot von Diwasserstoffmonoxid
> – der unsichtbaren Gefahr –
> Diwasserstoffmonoxid (DHMO) ist farblos, geruchlos und geschmacklos und fordert jedes Jahr ungezählte Menschen-leben! Die meisten dieser Todesfälle beruhen auf Inhalation der Verbindung. Durch diesen Stoff hervorgerufene Ge-fährdungen sind aber weit vielfältiger.
> Trotz dieser Gefahren wird Diwasserstoffmonoxid
> ...




Frohes neues Jahr euch allen!

Gruß Tobi

PS: Angeblich hat sich bei einer Unterschriftenaktion in Berlin ein Großteil der befragten Personen für ein Verbot von Diwasserstoffmonoxid ausgesprochen


----------



## MW (1 Januar 2008)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Weisst du nicht, wie gefährlich das ist?
> 
> PS: Angeblich hat sich bei einer Unterschriftenaktion in Berlin ein Großteil der befragten Personen für ein Verbot von Diwasserstoffmonoxid ausgesprochen


 

 So komplizierte Worte, besser die hätten bei der Unterschriftensammelaktion folgende Stoffe mit gleicher Wirkung auch mit aufgenommen 
_Diwasserstoffmonoxid_, _Wasserstoffhydroxid_, _Dihydrogeniumoxid_, _Hydrogeniumoxid_, _Hydrogeniumhydroxid_ oder _Dihydrogenmonoxid_


_PS: Wer jetzt etwas verwirrt ist, siehe hier Link   _


----------



## marlob (1 Januar 2008)

MW schrieb:


> So komplizierte Worte, besser die hätten bei der Unterschriftensammelaktion folgende Stoffe mit gleicher Wirkung auch mit aufgenommen
> _Diwasserstoffmonoxid_, _Wasserstoffhydroxid_, _Dihydrogeniumoxid_, _Hydrogeniumoxid_, _Hydrogeniumhydroxid_ oder _Dihydrogenmonoxid_
> 
> 
> _PS: Wer jetzt etwas verwirrt ist, siehe hier Link   _


Obwohl Wasserstoffhydroxid vielen Leuten bekannt sein sollte, die ein wenig in der Schule aufgespasst haben. Das kannte sogar meine Schwester und die war echt keine Leuchte in der Schule. (Die liest hier aber Gott sei Dank nicht mit)


----------



## Perfektionist (1 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Obwohl Wasserstoffhydroxid vielen Leuten bekannt sein sollte, die ein wenig in der Schule aufgespasst haben. Das kannte sogar meine Schwester und die war echt keine Leuchte in der Schule. ...


wenn ich das über meine Tochter nur auch sagen dürfte  

Ich glaub, mein Jahrgang der Abiturklasse müsste da auch erstmal durchschnittlich ne viertelstunde drüber nachdenken - mit unbestimmtem Ergebnis


----------



## Roos (2 Januar 2008)

Wünsche euch auch allen einen guten Start ins neue Jahr 2008^^


----------



## blasterbock (10 Januar 2008)

Letzter !!!
Wo ist denn die erste Woche hin ???
Wünsche Euch allen sehr viel Erfolg und Gesundheit im neuen Jahr.


----------

